

Visualization of Composite and Prime Numbers - rfreytag
http://www.numbersimulation.site88.net/
Found on reddit.com/r/math: 
http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/zl6j2/i_made_a_number_simulation_which_gives_a/
======
rfreytag
From <http://reddit.com/r/math> here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/zl6j2/i_made_a_number_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/zl6j2/i_made_a_number_simulation_which_gives_a/)

